# Admirals+Garp and Mihawk gauntlet



## CIJVRDH (Mar 20, 2015)

Combined might of Marines vs

Round 1-Espada

Round 2-Seven Deadly Sins+Hendrickson

Round 3-Espada+Seven Deadly Sins and Hendrickson

Round 4-Akatsuki minus JJ Obito and JJ Madara

Round 5-Gotei 13

Round 6-Akatsuki+Gotei 13+Espada+Seven Deadly Sins and Hendrickson

Speed equal in one scenario, speed unequal in another.State difficulty in each round.

I think they die to Lanza in first round, Starrks 1000 cero and Barragan are not to be underestimated either.Those two plus Ulquiorra are admiral level imo.They probably die to Full counter in the second.Yamamoto also incinerate them with 15 million degree Bankai.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Wrong section bro.

OBD is that way.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

They should clear, though there's a chance they could get hit by some deadly sin hax in the last scenario or something.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Round 1 - Espada maximum display of durability was at least town level+; The Marines and Mihawk stomp

Round 2 - I don't know anything about Seven Deadly Sins

Round 3 - They can easily defeat Espada but again I don't know anything about Seven Deadly Sins

Round 4 - Akatsuki might be difficult to deal with, thanks to Pain. But it seems they have the dura to take all the punishment and dish back even more

Round 5 - They'll have problems with Kenpachi and maybe Yamamoto (although I think Akainu can take care of him), still I'm not sure. They stomp every other captain and vice-captain except for Kenpachi... maybe the marines win

Round 6 - Garp, the admirals and Mihawk die after putting an epic fight


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

They more or less clear all the scenario. the most trouble they would have is permanently killing the sin....  and getting hit by haxes..

Last scenario is the most trouble some because

3 or 4 character if gotten the chance can kill and disable them..

Nagato -> Soul fuck
SIns -> mind fuck, emotion fuck, and some other hax like petrification and some other shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 20, 2015)

How do they get past barragon and a presumably not retarded zomarri?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> They more or less clear all the scenario. the most trouble they would have is permanently killing the sin....  and getting hit by haxes..
> 
> Last scenario is the most trouble some because
> 
> ...



The other thing would be BFR via Merlin.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> How do they get past barragon and a presumably not retarded zomarri?



Do we assume Haki would dispel his Reatsu like it would a DF? 

If not there only chance would be complete annihilation or Aokiji's Ice IMO.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Do we assume Haki would dispel his Reatsu like it would a DF?
> 
> If not there only chance would be complete annihilation or Aokiji's Ice IMO.



Haki isn't doing anything, they simply massively overpower them.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> How do they get past barragon and a presumably not retarded zomarri?



Zomari would be defeated by Aokiji; The admiral can instantly freeze him or simply rise a thick wall of Ice to avoid Zomari's "love"

As for Barragan, I want to see him trying to rot a "laser" before getting blow up by Kizaru


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

Everyone in the list is getting scaled to that mach 1900 calc. for high tier and the island level feat or something from shinjao as far as I know bleach isn't a factor here.

They haven't been a factor in any HST matches for the last few years.

They might get that boost after all the soul king thing has been resolve or not because lolkubo..

But right now they still aren't a factor...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Haki isn't doing anything, they simply massively overpower them.



Not that I don't believe you, but as you may know by now; I like to hear the argument behind the answer. Why wouldn't Haki do anything? (I am not asking this with the notion it will work, genuinely curios)


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Everyone in the list is getting scaled to that mach 1900 calc



Hey buddy do you have the link to said calc?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't Haki do anything?



Emperor Haki haven't knock out anyone on their level.... 
Armor haki hasn't shown to protect them to things like Barragan and that other guy.
CoO is the power of prediction.. so that won't do shit...



			
				Warlordgab said:
			
		

> Hey buddy do you have the link to said calc?



Go to the blogs look for the calc with one piece and meteors... 

My internet is to shitty to bother searching for those...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Emperor Haki haven't knock out anyone on their level....
> Armor haki hasn't shown to protect them to things like Barragan and that other guy.
> CoO is the power of prediction.. so that won't do shit...


Doflamingo (despite being wrong) hyped Vergo's COA strong enough to defend from Law's spatial manipulation (Space and time are of same fabric). If energy is equalized and we assume Haki would interact with Reatsu like it would a DF/other Haki then I think they may be able to dispel his Hax especially given their tiering in respective verses.

But then again I'm just a noob here


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> Doflamingo (despite being wrong) hyped Vergo's COA strong enough to defend from Law's spatial manipulation (Space and time are of same fabric).



and that got shitted on on-panel so your point?



And Armament doesn't stop the effect of the ability... as shown when luffy fought the poison guy.. He was able to touch him the poison guy could still affect him with his poison.

so again the series shitted on that hype when portrayed...


----------



## Fujita (Mar 20, 2015)

The scope of Haki's hax defense is a bit unclear

It can (to some extent) defend against spatial manipulation like Law's, and can damage Logia-like "intangibles"

Doesn't make much sense to give it credit for any hax defense it hasn't actually shown. And Barragan's time manipulation is leaps and bounds above anything similar in One Piece (and Haki hasn't even defended against that, as far as I remember).


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And Armament doesn't stop the effect of the ability... as shown when luffy fought the poison guy.. He was able to touch him the poison guy could still affect him with his poison.
> 
> so again the series shitted on that hype when portrayed...



That's a poor argument becuase Luffy didn't have CoA when he fought Magellan


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not talking about magellan there's another poison guy existing in One piece he fought post skip.  

er I'm not good with names he was their hostage currently.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And Armament doesn't stop the effect of the ability... as shown when luffy fought the poison guy.. He was able to touch him the poison guy could still affect him with his poison.
> 
> so again the series shitted on that hype when portrayed...


Yes it does.

-Luffy didn't have Haki pre skip

- When Luffy fought ShinoKuni Mode Caeser, he actively touched Caeser and the petrification poison slid right off of him like butter. Caeser hyped his poison to be > Magellen's , and ShinoKuni was his best stuff.

- Caeser got Luffy offguard with poison and Oxygen snatch, Haki is an active ability. But Luffy is <<<<<<< All these guys in Haki.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> -Luffy didn't have Haki pre skip



Why are you guys talking about pre skip when the example happened post skip...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Why are you guys talking about pre skip when the example happened post skip...



Because in One Piece Magellen can be considered a "Poison Man" given his fruit. Caeser is a Gas Man, he just happens to have poison gas since he is a scientist. So the way you phrased it conjures Magellen more than Caeser, either way I addressed him as well.

And at the Law point it doesn't matter if they didnt show it. We know all admirals have Top Tier COO/COA, and Garp/Mihawk atleast have Top Tier COA. The fact that doflamingo confirmed good enough Haki could counter LAw's spatial slash, confirms good enough Haki can dispel hax as such (atleast in the OP world), Vergo (a mid High Tier) just wasn't good enough.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

Either way there's really no point on continuing this thing about Haki fujita already answered it in the last page..

So back on topic....


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

Fujita said:


> The scope of Haki's hax defense is a bit unclear
> 
> It can (to some extent) defend against spatial manipulation like Law's, and can damage Logia-like "intangibles"
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to give it credit for any hax defense it hasn't actually shown. And Barragan's time manipulation is leaps and bounds above anything similar in One Piece (and Haki hasn't even defended against that, as far as I remember).



Oh okay sorry missed this. I just thought since space/time are of same fabric (and Law could even do things like soulfuckery) that it may be considered up there, but I can understand the logic here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

I think you put a bit too much stock into Law's ability in general, swapping shit around and seemingly ignoring durability (not dimension cutting) isn't exactly high level space hax.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this calc  accepted?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

^That's the current calc we use.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

surprised noone mentioned Black Zetsu


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Zetsu is pretty easy to forget about


----------



## Fujita (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Oh okay sorry missed this. I just thought since space/time are of same fabric (and Law could even do things like soulfuckery) that it may be considered up there, but I can understand the logic here.



Unless the space/time link lets Law manipulate time, I don't think Law's ability is a good enough reason to give Haki time manipulation resistance.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Zetsu is pretty easy to forget about





he is still the strongest among the Akatsuki members aside from certain versions of Obito (Madara doesn't really count)


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't think Haki can provide manipulation resistance. But from what I've seen it provides some degree of elemental resistance


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Well he can hurt Juudara, can at least react to characters at that speed, and can meld with the ground. The problem for him is getting around the logia invulnerability. He also restrained Obito so he could do that to maybe one of them and kill Mihawk/Garp but has trouble with the other two admirals.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> I don't think Haki can provide manipulation resistance. But from what I've seen it provides some degree of elemental resistance



Er right now the only thing we have for it is it allows you to hit/touch someone who has the ability to disperse and it also strengthen your attack to certain degree...

as for resistance we don't really see it yet..



> The problem for him is getting around the logia invulnerability



He did have the ability to cover someone's body.. or something... not sure how much that would help with logia or dispersal though


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think you put a bit too much stock into Law's ability in general, swapping shit around and seemingly ignoring durability (not dimension cutting) isn't exactly high level space hax.



Idk what you mean. Law has literally cut everything in his room. It's not dimensional because Law is limited to his room's range, but it's essentially domination over space. He's operated as fine as down to a cellular level with it, beat out Haki dispell, cut Seastone, and even manipulated souls...Soulfuck and time and space being interwoven is the only reason I really considered Haki possibly bypassing Barrangan's Hax... since I don't know an objective way to say whether spatial or time manipulation is qualitatively more hax than another.

If you're refering to the other thread, then he had a number of advantages over Byakuya, and I gave you the calcs 

Stop bullying me, I already conceded to Fujita's succinct argument  .


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er right now the only thing we have for it is it allows you to hit/touch someone who has the ability to disperse and it also strengthen your attack to certain degree...
> 
> as for resistance we don't really see it yet..



It seems you didn't really see it;

Sanji Diable Jambe could burn the Kraken underwater and roast Wadatsumi. But we've seen two highly skilled Haki users, Vergo and Doflamingo, resist Sanji Diable Jamble


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

Luffy "Resisted ShinoKuni"


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy "Resisted ShinoKuni"



Fair point

Haki worked just like Rayleigh described it; an invisble armor surrounding the user's body, but in this case just Luffy's hands

Theorically, highly skilled Haki users can do the same to their whole body


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> since I don't know an objective way to say whether spatial or time manipulation is qualitatively more hax than another.



it doesn't matter which one is "qualitively more hax"

having resistance to one type of hax does not give you resistance to other types

you can resist spatial manipulation of planetary scale all you want, you will still get affected even by the weakest of mind/soul/time based abilites if you haven't shown the resistance to these types of hax


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. white the point is

Different haxes 
Different resistances...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> it doesn't matter which one is "qualitively more hax"
> 
> having resistance to one type of hax does not give you resistance to other types
> 
> you can resist spatial manipulation of planetary scale all you want, you will still get affected even by the weakest of mind/soul/time based abilites if you haven't shown the resistance to these types of hax



Yeah I got that 

@Shade
- I linked Shinokuni scan in response to whoever said it hasn't show resistance feats. I already conceded the Barrangan point.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2015)

On this topic i wonder how noro noro no mi would fair against haki users


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> If energy is equalized and we assume Haki would interact with Reatsu


Nope.

Haki doesn't fall under the energy equivalence shit, last I checked.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 20, 2015)

I always thought Haki only worked on Devil Fruits because who the hell knows and because it doesnt work the same as reiatsu and chakra it cant block their hax?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 21, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I always thought Haki only worked on Devil Fruits because who the hell knows



Actually Rayleigh used CoA Haki on a Giant Elephant



And the reason why it works on logia it was also given by him; allows to touch the "substantial body" of DF users. Or something like what Oda explained when describing why Nami could hurt Luffy; allows to hit their spirits


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 21, 2015)

No I mean it can only block hax from Devil Fruit users, but if someone who gets powers like say Law, but not from a devil fruit, then it wouldnt work


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 21, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> No I mean it can only block hax from Devil Fruit users, but if someone who gets powers like say Law, but not from a devil fruit, then it wouldnt work


i suppose at least this kind of haki shenanigans are equalised.
otherwise is kinda the same semantics game of how sharingan only Works on guys with chakra.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 21, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> No I mean it can only block hax from Devil Fruit users, but if someone who gets powers like say Law, but not from a devil fruit, then it wouldnt work



Nah

Haki doesn't work by shorting out the DF ability itself. So, if people from another verse have elemental bodies or whatever that function similar to Logias or Luffy, then Haki will let you hurt them.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2015)

Confusing Haki from Seastone


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I always thought Haki only worked on Devil Fruits because who the hell knows and because it doesnt work the same as reiatsu and chakra it cant block their hax?



Haki is embodiment of the spirit. All forms. So it would get equalized IMO. As Byrd said you're thinking of Seastone.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2015)

> Haki is embodiment of the spirit. All forms. So it would get equalized IMO



er what..

We only equalize energy source the fuck are you spouting.. and Haki is embodiment of will not spirit....


----------



## Regicide (Mar 22, 2015)

"Spirit" isn't being used in the sense that you're thinking of.

It's referring to shit like ki, mana, spiritual energy, life force, etc.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> "Spirit" isn't being used in the sense that you're thinking of.
> 
> It's referring to shit like ki, mana, spiritual energy, life force, etc.



Yeah I know, but Haki is pretty close IMO. Rayleigh was able to completely reflect Kinetic energy back at the Elephant, and COO allows you to sense others presence, and even read their will so much as to have precognition. Like I said it was IMO. 

But I guess if the OBD doesn't equalize Haki I won't bring it up again.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 22, 2015)

Unless your of the opinion Bonney can turn Garp into a child then Haki can protect against time Hax.

Not that it matters King barry I'd not touching anything. mihawk cuts him into pieces.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 22, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Unless your of the opinion Bonney can turn Garp into a child then Haki can protect against time Hax.



We... don't know how Bonney's ability works 

There could be plenty of reasons why Bonney can't just turn Garp into a child that have nothing to do with Haki protecting you against time manipulation 

Barry's ability seems a bit stronger than hers, at any rate, as far as you can even talk about strength with time abilities


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

What would Sugar's powers fall under? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her powers are kinda like Tsukishima's although instead of adding his presence, she completely wipes the minds of all people who have ever met said person.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> What would Sugar's powers fall under?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



She's a little hax, but Robin was capable of briefly giving her trouble. She's only dangerous if she manages to touch her opponent


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> She's a little hax, but Robin was capable of briefly giving her trouble. She's only dangerous if she manages to touch her opponent



I'm referring to what type of hax.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 22, 2015)

Transmutation with a does of memory manipulation on top? I don't think there's an easy category there (like with a lot of hax, really)... she's kind of got a few different aspects to her ability.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> I'm referring to what type of hax.



Transmutation with some added memory loss which is a type of mind hax


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> I'm referring to what type of hax.



I think her ability ignores durability, she was able to turn into toys several warriors above her in terms of DC and dura


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

It's somewhat similar in category to Heaven's Door really, just nowhere near as powerful or useful.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's somewhat similar in category to Heaven's Door really, just nowhere near as powerful or useful.



I see. Thanks.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2015)

> I think her ability ignores durability



This is a given considering her hax is transmutation


----------



## Chahige (Mar 22, 2015)

Keep in mind that hax (and physical attacks, though that goes without saying) in Bleach doesn't work on significantly superior opponents. Meaning that Barragan's hax should not work on people stronger than the strongest person it has been shown to affect, or the strongest it should affect.



Dr. White said:


> If energy is equalized and we assume Haki would interact with Reatsu like it would a DF/other Haki


Energy equalization means that the combatants possess the relevent energy system in the match appropriate for their level. Its primariy purpose is that it enables techniques and abilities (e.g. Genjutsu, Urahara's Reiatsu cuffs etc.) that specifically works by manipulating their unique energy system in cross-verse matches. For example, in a Luffy vs Itachi match we would assume that Luffy possess chakra, and thus Itachi's Genjutsus would work on him. It also means that things like Reiatsu-crushing won't work if the opponents are on similar level, as they'd have the Reiatsu to resist it.

It does not, however, give the combatants abilities and techniques associated with the energy in the match: they have it, but they can't actively use it.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 22, 2015)

Considering that line comes from Aizen of all people, kind of skeptical as to its validity.


----------



## Chahige (Mar 22, 2015)

Liquid said:


> No               .


No? Aizen  Soifon's "Death in Two Steps" and attributing it to superior Reiatsu is consistent with how Reiatsu has been shown to work throughout the series. For example, Kenpachi's  Ichigo's attack in the SS arc.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 22, 2015)

Chahige said:


> No? Aizen  Soifon's "Death in Two Steps" and attributing it to superior Reiatsu is consistent with how Reiatsu has been shown to work throughout the series. For example, Kenpachi's  Ichigo's attack in the SS arc.



Well for one thing. The SoiFon scenario _never even happened_, the entire scene was an illusion. Secondly? Soifon's shikai is about as hax as any weapon said to "cut anything" within any series, its a NLF even within context. Suzumebachi's efficacy is further beaten down by the fact that her Bankai is pure destructive force i.e she shouldn't be able to kill something using Shikai that her Bankai cannot.

Lastly? There's been several instances where hax has affected characters significantly the user's better. Physical/direct attacks are obviously a given but the same could be said of most fictional verses, really.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Well for one thing. The SoiFon scenario _never even happened_, the entire scene was an illusion.



If you're right and that wasn't Aizen surviving Soifon, who did she hit? *read some chapters later* so they were attacking Hinamori, then if we mix to your theory of the whole fight being a illusion, with the fact Hinamori wounds were _very real_, Hinamori was the one who tanked Soifon's shikai XD


----------



## Regicide (Mar 22, 2015)

She doesn't need to be hitting anything.

Aizen has control over their senses, they could have been fighting air the entire time while he was throwing darts to see who gets their face punched in next.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 23, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Nope.
> 
> Haki doesn't fall under the energy equivalence shit, last I checked.



*Haki *does

the *Colours *do not

I think

i don't know anymore

its been years 

this takes me back


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

> Haki does



Dartg Haki isn't equalized. it isn't an energy system for OP.

It's basically just a special power for the series that is split into three type...

Like the elements in Nardo..

or 

 something that is explicit to a verse.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Dartg Haki isn't equalized. it isn't an energy system for OP.
> 
> It's basically just a special power for the series that is split into three type...
> 
> ...




Sounds like an energy system to me. Especially given the multiple Haki clashes we've seen.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Are you an idiot. 

 Do you even know what an energy system is?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 23, 2015)

Haki does equalize since everyone in OP has it (they just need to unlock it.) It just doesn't equalize with other energy systems. Kinda like how if we pit rurouni kenshin characters against Naruto characters they would have chakra since it's a universal power system despite not having any power system of their own.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Waka what would they equalize with? 

The things I can think of would be

Pre-cog
Type of Intent (Killing, Defensive, Offensive)
Ability to touch character with dispersion



But that's practically just abilities... which universally works.

Just like spider sense and the like.. so why would those need to be equalized?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Waka what would they equalize with?



Nothing really. As it stands it can be equalized but it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

What happened to Dartg?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> What happened to Dartg?





Now back on topic


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Haki does equalize since everyone in OP has it (they just need to unlock it.) It just doesn't equalize with other energy systems. Kinda like how if we pit rurouni kenshin characters against Naruto characters they would have chakra since it's a universal power system despite not having any power system of their own.



Doesn't everyone have the three things Haki is based on? (spirit, aura, and presence from that scans translation) It's just latent?

For example I thought one must be able to balance their physical and mental energies in order to actually use chakra? So peasant villagers can still be affected by something like genjutsu (because they have prerequisites just latent) despite not being able to use jutsu.

Wouldn't the same be true about Haki? Since you can still be affected by anothers haki even if you yourself haven't unlocked it?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Presence aura and spirit are not energy...



> Doesn't everyone have the three things Haki is based on? (spirit, aura, and presence from that scans translation) It's just latent?



No.. Emperor Haki is not available to everyone...



> For example I thought one must be able to balance their physical and mental energies in order to actually use chakra?



This is done to use jutsu not chakra..



> So peasant villagers can still be affected by something like genjutsu (because they have prerequisites just latent) despite not being able to use jutsu.



Yes they can affect them because chakra does exist inside everyone

But..... 
you are misunderstanding something here...



> Wouldn't the same be true about Haki? Since you can still be affected by anothers haki even if you yourself haven't unlocked it?



you are misunderstanding something here...

I know what it is, I just can't put it in words...

Also This isn't the reason for the existence of energy equalization...


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Presence aura and spirit are not energy...
> 
> You are misunderstanding what is an energy system and why we are equalizing them....



But Haki is one thing with different assets. Rayleigh clearly displayed his COA and it is clearly reminiscent of most energy like Ki and chakra. Just like Tsunade can use her chakra to increase her already monstrous strength, so can someone who is good with the COA shade. We've seen adding Haki to your attacks make them much more potent to boot like we saw with Dragon's Breath, and Chinjao's Drill attack.

Also I want to have a civil discussion and actually possibly learn more, so if you're gonna reply like a dick just save yourself the time and don't reply.

Edit: Didn't see your second reply, thanks for detailing.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

I told you, you misunderstood what energy system is Rayleigh displaying Coa isn't a show of energy system...




> it is clearly reminiscent of most energy like Ki and chakra.



And no it isn't, it is a reminiscent of a buffing ability... not an energy system..

Ki and chakra has a form to buff you physically.. along with other powers.. but that isn't why they are an energy system.

-----------------

Just to clear this. An energy system, is something that the body relies on once you deplete that energy, -> you either die or you get weaker.

Haki doesn't fall under that. Haki is just a combination of multiple ability..


as for the energy system think of it as a Mana or Health system in a game...

It doesn't physically damage you but it will exhaust you..

you can use this energy to use special abilities/power/buff your strength and such just like in a game which for chakra is the jutsu's, For nen the 5 special ability that nen gives. and for bleach their shikkai or whatever, same with Yu Yu hakushu.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> -----------------
> 
> Just to clear this. An energy system, is something that the body relies on once you deplete that energy, -> you either die or you get weaker.
> 
> ...


Ok I see, so because it isn't essential to life, or natural stamina it doesn't fall under energy equalization.

So Haki is just counted as any other buff.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yea, something like that.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> chakra does exist inside everyone



No it doesn't  Chakra is the mixture of physical and spiritual energy. Not everyone can do that.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

UD



> Since being spread by the Sage of the Six Paths, chakra has become a form of life energy that all living individuals produce to some degree and require to survive.



 everybody has it even animals. or we wouldn't have summons or ninja animals or whatever.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

It was explicitly said to be the mixture of spiritual and physical energy.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

It is explicitly said that, it didn't say they are consciously doing it though.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

shade plz you're trying to make sense of a mess Kishi didn't give a darn about


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

he did give as a lot about chakra control though.

What was given to us is:


> - Chakra is combination of spirit and physical energy
> - everyone has chakra
> - not everyone can use it
> - Ninjas has varieties of chakra control
> ...



As the bolded if it is separate already then they wouldn't need to separate it to use those.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

Go ahead and try to reconcile. I'll enjoy the show.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

So basically kishi retcon it in part two


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh shade, welcome to Naruto


----------



## Byrd (Mar 23, 2015)

> 2015

still not understanding Haki... come on guys... 


Haki is willpower manipulation as I have stated before... willpower is accessible to pretty much every verse but there are a few verses who actually use a similar power aka Hitman Reborn and the Dying Light..

Can you equalize it to other verses... yes

Can those other verses use Haki.... No

Simple


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2015)

So is there any consensus to this?

Edit: I was referring to the match not the Haki debate.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

There's really nothing that required to have a consensus though.

We're just clearing up what kishi retconned..

We're pretty much done with haki... You're the only one currently in the thread who misunderstood it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2015)

Kishi is inconsistent and Haki should in theory equalize but doing so would be rather worthless since you'd have to know about it and train with it to be useful.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2015)

> I was referring to the match not the Haki debate.



The only chance they would lose is at challenge number 6. 

Basically scenario is:
if in the chance they beat all the hax users first or only 1 or 2 hax user is left they win...
If by chance they hadn't knock out the hax users first which mostly consist of the NNT characters(Stat steal, petrification, emotion fuck, BFR etc etc) and Nagato(Soul fuck), Kisame(Energy drain) Tobi(BFR) and Itachi(Mind Fuck)they will likely lose.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 29, 2015)

all sins combined in their current form? with no restrictions? hendy at their side? sorry. they stomp. hard.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

Unless NNT is in country level range and in 4 digit mach... They won't stomp hard or stomp at all.... At best they would win with difficulty due to hax if they don't get knockdown first but stomping is far from what would happen here.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 29, 2015)

Merlin's hax is not an issue anymore.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 29, 2015)

why is merlins hax not an issue anymore?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 29, 2015)

RavenSupreme said:


> why is merlins hax not an issue anymore?



Galan avoided her BFR.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

How did he avoid it? can you post a scan?

Also Merlin's Hax is not the only hax that could give any trouble to the other side

King's - Petrification
Ban's - Stat steal
Gowther's - Emotion fiddling
Nagato's - Soul hacking and Energy stealing
Kisame's - Energy stealing
Itachi's - Illusion and Mind fuck
Tobi's - BFR


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> How did he avoid it? can you post a scan?



With raw speed.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 29, 2015)

must be completele new chapter. would like to see that too. my site dont has it atm


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 29, 2015)

The chapter is not out yet.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 29, 2015)

any link to the raws then maybe?


----------

